# Columbia Special Deluxe Barn find



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 4, 2019)

Found this Columbia Special Deluxe leaning up against a barn in northern Vermont. The owner and I settled 
on 20 bucks, and I'll pick it up next week. He just wanted it gone. 
Do any of you Columbia Wizards have any details on this model? Any help would be cool.
I have been curious on trying an oxalic acid bath and this may be a good candidate. Just a couple questions:
Should I have any concerns about existing decals?
Does the acid bath affect red paint opposed to other colors?


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice score for $20! Looks like a Schwinn front gear.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Nice find ! I think acid baths change the color myself. I wouldn’t change much on it , just servise it and ride it .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 5, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Nice score for $20! Looks like a Schwinn front gear.




Nice pick up on the chain ring, I missed that. I should have witteled him down on the price.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 5, 2019)

I think you did great at 20$


----------



## Eatontkd (Apr 5, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Nice pick up on the chain ring, I missed that. I should have witteled him down on the price.



I wouldn't have gone past $19.00 myself.... 

Great score, congrat's. Keep us posted on how this turns out for you.


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 5, 2019)

Very late 30's to mid 40's is my guess.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 25, 2019)

A few more pics to help I.D. this bike


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 26, 2019)

Would the numbers on the BB make this a 41?


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 8, 2019)

Still colors under all the rust.







Frame has a rich merlot color. May turn out ok. Chain guard is missing, still looking.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi,

for the numbers, I see H11, which means the frame was made November 1941. 

Please could you confirm the other number, which seems to start G? Thanks,

Best Regards

Adrian


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> for the numbers, I see H11, which means the frame was made November 1941.
> 
> ...



G 3 2 41


----------



## Mercian (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Looking at the pictures you are doing a good job.

It should be 5 or 6 numbers long (yours I think 5), since the G numbers started at G17434. So there may be another number on the end. Please let me know, if you get the chance?

Either way, it's certainly G3XXXX, so the frame was built up into a bike Jan or Feb 1942. Which makes it one of the last prewar bikes, not fitted with Blackout parts. 

Also, there was a hold on bike sales for a while immediately following the Pearl Harbor attack, which may explain the time lag between the frame being made, and the bike built up.

This bike is G35983, so I think has the type of chainwheel and guard yours would have had originally.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-some-westfield-columbia-bicycle-help.150891/ 

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Looking at the pictures you are doing a good job.
> 
> ...




I will give the SN another look.  
Who knows why the chain ring got replaced along the way.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 4, 2019)

Refurbished seat


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 4, 2019)

Fenders cleaned up with a few less dings. Looking for a brace for rear fender.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Sep 4, 2019)

Your bike is looking good, nice paint colors and combination too.  That is some real good work you are doing.  When I saw your before pictures, I was a bit skeptical on whether this bike would doll up or not, but its actually looking really nice and presentable now.  Can't wait to see the final end result; I bet it will be great!  If you keep your eyes peeled for an original paint tank and chain gaurd for the right price, that would also be an option, and it would really make this super deluxe then!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 5, 2019)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> Your bike is looking good, nice paint colors and combination too.  That is some real good work you are doing.  When I saw your before pictures, I was a bit skeptical on whether this bike would doll up or not, but its actually looking really nice and presentable now.  Can't wait to see the final end result; I bet it will be great!  If you keep your eyes peeled for an original paint tank and chain gaurd for the right price, that would also be an option, and it would really make this super deluxe then!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for the words of encouragement.  I really like the reds and burgundy colors that take on a nice effect with time. I got my hands on a correct red rack with the proper amount of weathering to match. As you know, the tank will be a hens teeth thing. I am going try my hand at faux patina paint job on a reproduction chain guard. I just would like to see if I can get it close to matching the original patina. I am in the research stage at the moment. If anyone can direct me to a step by step process on "Faux Patina" paint, much appreciated.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 5, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Nice pick up on the chain ring, I missed that. I should have witteled him down on the price.



I think the sprocket is original Columbia. I Have a Rambler with the same sprocket. Really cool bike. Service and enjoy. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 5, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1058160
> View attachment 1058168
> Fenders cleaned up with a few less dings. Looking for a brace for rear fender.



Check out Blue bird A.K.A. Mike the bike on ebay. I know he has these braces for your Columbia. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 5, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement.  I really like the reds and burgundy colors that take on a nice effect with time. I got my hands on a correct red rack with the proper amount of weathering to match. As you know, the tank will be a hens teeth thing. I am going try my hand at faux patina paint job on a reproduction chain guard. I just would like to see if I can get it close to matching the original patina. I am in the research stage at the moment. If anyone can direct me to a step by step process on "Faux Patina" paint, much appreciated.



Trial and error works the best for me. Razin.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 6, 2019)

My attempt at a faux patina paint job. This is the base. I emptied my rustoleum spray cans, primer, black, browns, reds and gold.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 6, 2019)

Rack I got on the bay, will match project.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 6, 2019)

Parts ready for assembly 




Taking chrome off the top of fender light.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 7, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1059095
> Rack I got on the bay, will match project.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 7, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1059093
> 
> View attachment 1059094
> My attempt at a faux patina paint job. This is the base. I emptied my rustoleum spray cans, primer, black, browns, reds and gold.



Yes. I like the results so far. You might take some steel wool to roughen it up a bit. Kind of looks like commando cammo. Nice job. Try this on rack. Looking good. Razin.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 30, 2019)

Taped and ready for two tone.


Steel wool & sanding for distress next.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 30, 2019)

My fork needs a splice operation. The treads are crushed, and may be the reason this old steed was put out to pasture. I'm still in surch of a donor to attach to forks. It would be nice to cut into bent fork or girls fork. Still looking.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 1, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1071883
> 
> My fork needs a splice operation. The treads are crushed, and may be the reason this old steed was put out to pasture. I'm still in surch of a donor to attach to forks. It would be nice to cut into bent fork or girls fork. Still looking.



Yeah. That sucks. Was a nice fork. Hopefully some thing will turn up. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 1, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1011573
> Still colors under all the rust.View attachment 1011575
> 
> View attachment 1011576
> ...




sweet !  now send me the Schwinn 40/41 sprocket and seat pan...
PP waiting!
make it snappy!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 2, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah. That sucks. Was a nice fork. Hopefully some thing will turn up. Good luck. Razin.




I have spliced a fork before and it has held up fine so far. For compatibility I suspect the fork must be pre-Beatles era.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 2, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> sweet !  now send me the Schwinn 40/41 sprocket and seat pan...
> PP waiting!
> make it snappy!



It may be an uncomfortable ride without a seat. Without my chain ring, I think there will be major chain sag.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 2, 2019)

Roughed up on the edges.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 2, 2019)

Applied a coffee color top coat to add 78 years of time to this chain guard. Getting there.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 2, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> I have spliced a fork before and it has held up fine so far. For compatibility I suspect the fork must be pre-Beatles era.



That's funny!! Pre Beatles. I know they rode English bikes, But i don't know if that's any help. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 13, 2019)

Fender roller?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 14, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1072657
> Roughed up on the edges.



You should rough up the high spots a little  more. It still looks to shiny. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 15, 2019)

yes, you are correct. I need to set it next to existing parts for reference.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jan 27, 2020)

Working on a reproduction tank. In the middle of the paint job. I was unable to find the correct style decal, so trying my hand at re-creating one.
With the help of photo shop, I'm getting close. Just have to find a shop that will transform it to a decal. before photoshop


----------



## bike (Jan 27, 2020)

I think these decals have been done...can't remember who


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jan 27, 2020)

bike said:


> I think these decals have been done...can't remember who



I have looked everywhere with no luck. If anyone has a line on these decals - let me know.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi @Dazed & Confused

CC @TieDye @Mr. Monkeyarms @JLF @Balloonoob because you were kind enough to 'Like' post 14, which I got wrong, and you may like to read the update below.

Thanks for the most interesting photo's (to me!) I've seen so far this year.

Firstly, I apologise for giving you wrong information in Post 14 (Quoted below, because I can't edit it). This reminds me not to be an expert in things, because there's always exceptions.

The frame is H11, which I confirm means it was made November 1941.

The serial number is, as you said, G9241. This caused me a problem because, as I said in post 14, G is 1942, and the numbers start at G17434. Looking further back, it turns out that 1941 was an unusual year because of Pearl Harbor. Westfield used numbers F5000 to F213132, and also G5000 to G17433, which covers your bike. So it was built at the end of 1941, and is the only one I've seen like that.

I'm guessing that Westfield started using G early, because for a time, bicycle production shut down after Pearl Harbor, and restarted when rationing of bicycles started. I think that they may have used G to indicate bicycles built after rationing came in, to prevent people fiddling the system.

Again, thanks for putting these pictures up.

Best Regards,

Adrian



Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1130818
> 
> View attachment 1130819





Post 14 (Wrong)


Mercian said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Looking at the pictures you are doing a good job.
> 
> ...


----------



## TieDye (Jan 28, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Dazed & Confused
> 
> CC @TieDye @Mr. Monkeyarms @JLF @Balloonoob because you were kind enough to 'Like' post 14, which I got wrong, and you may like to read the update below.
> 
> ...



I only liked post 14 because it was nice that you were actually trying to help the guy. That was why I liked the post.  I wasn't being snarky.  If I was, there would be no question about it.    It's admirable that you are able to admit you were wrong. Most people here would not. No problem from me here.
Deb


----------



## Mercian (Jan 28, 2020)

TieDye said:


> I only liked post 14 because it was nice that you were actually trying to help the guy. That was why I liked the post.  I wasn't being snarky.  If I was, there would be no question about it.    It's admirable that you are able to admit you were wrong. Most people here would not. No problem from me here.
> Deb




@TieDye

Hi Deb,

No, I didn't think anyone was being snarky. No problem from me either (-;

In fact it was your like that brought me back to this and so I spotted the new post, and the error. I thought I'd better let people know who'd read the post that it was wrong since I'd rather it be accurate.

Please don't think I'm being weird about it in any way, it's certainly not my intention.

Have a Great Evening,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 28, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Dazed & Confused
> 
> CC @TieDye @Mr. Monkeyarms @JLF @Balloonoob because you were kind enough to 'Like' post 14, which I got wrong, and you may like to read the update below.
> 
> ...



Wow Interesting stuff. As always thanks for the insight Adrian. Folks like you provide a great service to the site and the hobby. 

 - Nate


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jan 28, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Dazed & Confused
> 
> CC @TieDye @Mr. Monkeyarms @JLF @Balloonoob because you were kind enough to 'Like' post 14, which I got wrong, and you may like to read the update below.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the updated info. My question is the two stamped numbers (H11 ) Frame is stamped Nov 1941 and the (G9241) is this the assembly date and stamped 
after Pearl Harbor and before Jan 1942. In other words, This bike was built up finishing the stock on the floor prior to the factory bicycle shut down.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 28, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Working on a reproduction tank. In the middle of the paint job. I was unable to find the correct style decal, so trying my hand at re-creating one.
> With the help of photo shop, I'm getting close. Just have to find a shop that will transform it to a decal.View attachment 1130821 View attachment 1130822before photoshop


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 28, 2020)

Their is a guy named Richard Holmes in Utah that does decals. He does great work and is very reasonable. You can check him out on FEE  bay. Good luck and Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi @Dazed & Confused 



Dazed & Confused said:


> Thanks for the updated info. My question is the two stamped numbers (H11 ) Frame is stamped Nov 1941 and the (G9241) is this the assembly date and stamped
> after Pearl Harbor and before Jan 1942. In other words, This bike was built up finishing the stock on the floor prior to the factory bicycle shut down.




It's a little difficult to know exactly what happened with your bike. So far, it's the only known survivor of G serialed bikes built in 1941. the late 1941 batch is relatively small, G5000 to G17433, so 12433 bikes

There were 220595 Westfield made bikes built in 1941, so an average of 605 bikes a day, so 12433 is roughly 20 days of production at the end of 1941.

I guess it is possible that they were being built out of remaining stock, but so far there's no way of knowing. If we get a couple more examples in the future, that will help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jan 29, 2020)

Adrian, you are providing truly interesting information. Where are you mining all this knowledge, you must have your hands on some factory logs of some sort.  I had no idea this 20 dollar bike was such a odd ball, but of the possible 12433 made in that time period, there must be a few more floating around.
Keep me updated if others of the like show up. We are lucky people like you are so devoted to the biking history.

In your opinion: How many pre-war era survive? one in hundred, one in a thousand...

Would you know if the "Special Deluxe" model would have originally come with a tank/chain guard/rack? I have not found witness markings on frame for a tank.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi, no factory logs survive, according to Mr. Columbia. He gathered what information he could for a now defunct website. 

I came along later, interested in production details of the G519 Military bikes, again johan Willaert's Liberator site was, and is a fantastic resource, but had little on dating the bikes. I started to collect known survivor details for the Westfield and Huffman G519's, and this eventually expanded to all prewar Westfields.Also, you gather other info as you go along. This bike will help more than many do, since it will help me resolve when MF series G519's were made, and MG series G519's. So, a good $20 spent, thanks (-:

And, yes, I think between 1 in 500, (0.2%) and 1 in 1000 (0.1%)survive, depending on the model, date etc. so there may be 12 1941 G serialed bikes out there.

I'm away from my notes at the moment, but I'll look later in the week to see if I have references of other bikes close to it, that could help with the tank/guard/rack question.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 7, 2020)

Needs to be roughed up to add a few decades of age.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 7, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Nice pick up on the chain ring, I missed that. I should have witteled him down on the price.



If you are referencing the front sprocket, It is in fact the original due to the fact i have a Columbia Rambler from the same era with the same sprocket. If it were of Schwinn origin it would probably be of the sweet heart variety. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 7, 2020)

Eatontkd said:


> I wouldn't have gone past $19.00 myself....
> 
> Great score, congrat's. Keep us posted on how this turns out for you.



Really? You must be a real CHISLER!!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 8, 2020)

Added a rear reflector. Need some white wall tires, maybe US Royal Chains.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 14, 2020)

Stripe added


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 23, 2020)

White wall tires on the way.
Decals have been re-created.
Fork tube repair next.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 23, 2020)

[


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 4, 2020)

Decals applied


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Apr 9, 2020)

How do you clean up a paint job without ruining the decals? Is it OOO steel wool or bronze wool?
Those decals are right on since the star is the old Army Air Corps insignia (rotated) and the war was about to start for us.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 9, 2020)

TwoSchwinns said:


> How do you clean up a paint job without ruining the decals? Is it OOO steel wool or bronze wool?
> Those decals are right on since the star is the old Army Air Corps insignia (rotated) and the war was about to start for us.



I used 0000 steel wool.  The decals were applied after all the distressing of the paint had been completed.


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Apr 9, 2020)

Wondering about the decals already there,


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 9, 2020)

TwoSchwinns said:


> Wondering about the decals already there,



Avoid the original decals when removing surface rust with steel wool. Amazing the decal have held on after almost 80 years.


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Apr 9, 2020)

They look great, that perfect faded look. Haven't seen anybody fake that yet.


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 10, 2020)

Very cool bike , i think Columbia bikes are cool , dont seem to get the credit  that they deserve great find enjoy the project !!!!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 31, 2020)

Fork operation complete. Handlebar tube works well for internal splice.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 31, 2020)

Assembly was going well and approaching the finish line until... Rear wheel showed itself to have a massive wobble.  Next thing is to have the rim repaired at my favorite bike repair shop (little city cycles).


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Jul 31, 2020)

You have really done some impressive work on this project since the time you started.  Looks like you've just about got it, once you get the rim fixed!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 31, 2020)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> You have really done some impressive work on this project since the time you started.  Looks like you've just about got it, once you get the rim fixed!



Thanks.  Just fun stuff to do. Install chain and guard and rear rack. The front wheel is true, and spins forever. Can't wait to ride it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 31, 2020)

TwoSchwinns said:


> They look great, that perfect faded look. Haven't seen anybody fake that yet.



You can't fake real patina. Many have tried and failed. This bike is real close. Looks good to me
I have a Columbia Rambler with lots of original patina. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 31, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> You can't fake real patina. Many have tried and failed. This bike is real close. Looks good to me
> I have a Columbia Rambler with lots of original patina. Ride on. Razin.




Agreed. I had fun trying to match original. What else can you do, I don't think they sell crust in a can.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 31, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1238899
> 
> View attachment 1238900
> 
> ...



They all wobble. My 40' s Columbia Rambler wheels both wave at ya. Was thinking of swapping another set I have until I can have the originals straightened out. Good luck  and enjoy.


Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1238899
> 
> View attachment 1238900
> 
> ...





Dazed & Confused said:


> Agreed. I had fun trying to match original. What else can you do, I don't think they sell crust in a can.



They do sell hammer finish spray bombs that you can do some pretty cool stuff with. It's all good. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 31, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1238899
> 
> View attachment 1238900
> 
> ...



I LOVE this bike!!! Is it for sale by chance? Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Aug 1, 2020)

Another picture just for fun


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 1, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1152526
> 
> Added a rear reflector. Need some white wall tires, maybe US Royal Chains.



I have some of the Columbia Superb on my Rambler. These are of the brick tread type and are the widest white walls I have found. You can obtain a set from mike the bike @ bluebird or coololdbikes on fee bay. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 1, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> It may be an uncomfortable ride without a seat. Without my chain ring, I think there will be major chain sag.



Hey bob, Get your own and leave the guy be . He's got enough going on with out you hounding him for parts.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 1, 2020)

Columbia Special Deluxe 1941 on the road once again. I had it on road for a shake down, it needs a few adjustments, it goes and stops, that's a good start.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's mine, bought in parts....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 1, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1258608
> 
> Columbia Special Deluxe 1941 on the road once again. I had it on road for a shake down, it needs a few adjustments, it goes and stops, that's a good start.View attachment 1258624
> 
> ...



From what this bike started out as, turned out as the end result is Phenomenal!! Good Job old mate!!!.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 1, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Here's mine, bought in parts....
> 
> View attachment 1258631
> 
> View attachment 1258632



So what is the year of this Columbia? Nice bike!!  Enjoy your new ride. Razin.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 1, 2020)

very cool bike.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 2, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So what is the year of this Columbia? Nice bike!!  Enjoy your new ride. Razin.



1947


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 2, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> 1947



I have a Columbia Rambler that's around a 1947. Mine has the built in kick stand and the wide fenders. It was originally  a red with white accents and wheels, but somebody brush painted the bike an ugly gray green color
 It has some really cool.patina to it ,so I've pretty much left it alone. Enjoy
 Razin.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## 1936PEDALER (Oct 30, 2020)

Here is mine, great bike 


I am looking for a rack with appropriate patina 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 30, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1293421



Man, this bike really turned out GREAT!! My only question is why did'nt you take a picture of the other side of the bike and what about the COOL chain guard you did up for the bike? This Columbia is one REALLY COOL OLD RIDE!!! Enjoy your great old DELUXE ride. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 30, 2020)

1936PEDALER said:


> Here is mine, great bike View attachment 1293443
> I am looking for a rack with appropriate patina
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If by chance you find a patined rack for your Columbia, would you consider parting with the other rack you have now? This one would look good on my Rambler. Good luck and thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 30, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Here's mine, bought in parts....
> 
> View attachment 1258631
> 
> View attachment 1258632



Hey Mickeyc, I LOVE the way yours turned out too! Makes me want to blow mine apart and put mine back to the orignal colors. I need to find a back rack for mine. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 30, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Man, this bike really turned out GREAT!! My only question is why did'nt you take a picture of the other side of the bike and what about the COOL chain guard you did up for the bike? This Columbia is one REALLY COOL OLD RIDE!!! Enjoy your great old DELUXE ride. Razin.



Thanks Raz, the truth about the chainguard is that I am having some difficulty mounting without rubbing. Maybe because it's a after-market, it's a work in progress, all tucked away for the winter.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Check out your photos of chain guard in post #81; and, Mickeyc's in post #82; and, 1936 Pedaler's post #89. Write these guys and get measures of top length (Your guard is longer over-all???), length @ bottom from front edge to first step-up etc. Also, both of their guards are mounted higher (lower holes on guard) @ bottom axle stay. Hope I'm helping!!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 30, 2020)

P.S.  GREAT FIND/JOB so far!


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 1, 2020)

GREAT WORK TURNED OUT FABULOUS !!!!!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 1, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1293592



Beautiful collection of Columbia's. Are the aeroplanes part of the collection? Really nice machines. Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 6, 2020)

Beautiful transformation.  The original water transfer decals made my heart skip a beat.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Nov 6, 2020)

tacochris said:


> Beautiful transformation.  The original water transfer decals made my heart skip a beat.







I wish that I could have found an original water slide decal. Believe me I looked everywhere. I found this photo on this site, and with much photoshop manipulation (clean-up, angle change, flip/mirror, color enhancement) before making the sticker.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 6, 2020)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 1297053
> 
> I wish that I could have found an original water slide decal. Believe me I looked everywhere. I found this photo on this site, and with much photoshop manipulation (clean-up, angle change, flip/mirror, color enhancement) before making the sticker.



O Im sorry I meant the ones on the fenders when you found it....that kinda stuff I live for.


----------

